

Jonathan Schwartz's Farewell Memo - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2010/02/jonathan-schwartzs-farewell-memo.html

======
hga
You're perhaps seen this before, but per the commentary at the end of this
posting of it: " _Note carefully the first letter of the first 7 paragraphs._
"

It can't be an accident.

